# Sticky Flock Mess UP



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

When cutting sticky flock do you want to cut through the white backing? I just cut my 1st template and I'm thinking I messed up by cutting through the backing. Is there something else I can stick them on for storage for this template?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Angelle!

You can use the backing of your transfer tape to store your templates also if you cut through the backer paper.


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

hello analandry,

No you are not suppose to cut through the backer paper. Sounds like your blade is out too much or your cutting pressure is too high. You might want to pull your blade up some. It should only be sticking out the width of a credit card. You can stick your template to anything you want to, it doesn't have to be on the backer paper. Hope this helps you! 

Jaimie


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have used the shiny side of freezer paper from the grocery store. I use it for a lot of things. DO NOT use the non shiny side.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Angelle, We put our Sticky Flock on the hot fix carrier sheets and they work great. Out it on the non Bumpy side and your golden.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Ok. Well it didn't cut all the way through the paper but also didn't cut all the way (complete circle) on the holes. Using cricut mat didn't help to get the dots out so I pushed them out with my tweezer then turned it upside down & pulled off all the dots. Finally I had my finised template and poured on the stones & NOTHING would stay. I couldn't understand why then searched forum and read that someone else had the same trouble. Turns out, you don't select the size of the stones your using, you go up 3 sizes!! So I have tried SS6 stones but the holes were too small for that so I guess I have (2) great templates for SS2 stones maybe!!! After that I had to give up for the night. Going to try to cut another in a minute. OH BTW--I cut a 12x12 area with baseball, basketball, football and Padres so It was ALOT of little holes!! Wish me luck! Wish my Zing would come in soon so I don't have to mess with this software anymore.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Good luck Ana! Let us know how it goes. We cut ours at 3.3mm for ss10.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What software are you using?


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Stephanie--I am using SCAL as I have not received my new cutter and it's the only one I can use with Cricut. I read an old post where you said to size up 3x's the actual stone size but not until after I cut and weeded and it didn't work. Tonight I didn't get to try it again b/c I had (4) walk-in (at home) customers who needed stuff cut tonight so since they were paying, I put the stone project aside and made a little $. I'll post tomorrow on my SUCCESS with the 2nd attempt. Did you get my email about vinyl (Stephanie)?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

analandry said:


> Did you get my email about vinyl (Stephanie)?


Yes, I got it! Very cute design! I'm impressed!

I'm replying in an email to your question right now.


----------

